# Does Canadian Gasoline contain MMT?



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,

Here's a very big question. We have been filling our 2003 chevrolet Silverado pickup at Sobey's Fastfuel (Sobey's uses Irving gasolines) and the check engine light starts flashing. However, when we fill-up at Ultramar, that doesn't seem to happen. 
We suspect MMT because in the owner's manual it says not to use gas containing MMT, are we correct?
In other words, what major fuel companies in Canada use MMT?
Thanks a lot.


----------

